# deadpedal - foot rest



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

I installed a dead-pedal/foot rest in my 2004 GTO.

I used a 4" X 4" metal electrical box from the hardware store and a Mustang dead pedal cover. This type of box is for two regular light switches, and is used for new construction before the sheetrock goes on.

Do a Google search on:
Pedal Cover by Ford Racing - Dead Pedal #060-382 for 
Mustang 94 to 04 

I spray painted the box flat black and made a cardboard template. I cut a flap in the carpet near the kick panel and then removed the dense foam sound material. I drilled some screw holes in the box and then in the cover plate and it is Great for very little cost.

The only thing I would change is to move it forward an inch or two depending on your leg length. it looks almost stock. 

FastArch


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

What did the pedal cover cost? I was looking to do this MOD on my 05. Looks OEM.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been debating doing a dead pedal. Seems to be awfully tight with the 3 pedals already there.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I never really felt the need for a dead pedal since that area is already somewhat raised which pretty much serves the same purpose. A 4 inch high box with a pedal cover on top of that raised area would likely be higher up than where I'd want my foot to rest anyway.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm 6' 2" and very comfortable just resting my left foot on the floor.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I would probably go for an already made dead pedal that doesn't lift your foot so far off the floor. Here is an example of choices for $46.55 with the mounting hardware. It is a Sparco Pedal Set - Tapered Dead Pedal plus it is a Universal Fit.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*2004 dead-pedal/foot rest*

I got the Mustang Ford Racing pedal cover for $10 from 
moss_muscle.com 
https://ecommerce.mossmotors.com/mustang part number #060-382

The 4"X4" box became necessary when I cut the carpet back; there is about 
2" of dense foam pad under the carpet. A 2"X4" outlet box was even with the carpet when the pad was removed. The 4" box only is about 2" above the carpet level.

Only the 04 did not have a dead pedal, the 05 and 06 have one installed stock.

I find this addition to the 04 to be worthwhile. I suppose that is why they included it as stock in the 05 and 06. However if you don't feel the need why bother to reply.


----------

